
Napoleon’s “Englich” Lessons - blegh
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/napoleons-englich-lessons/
======
ConfusedDog
"Even in his own language, [he] had a way of garbling proper nouns; as for
foreign words, he pronounced them just as he pleased. Once they left his
mouth, whatever way he had pronounced them, they remained forever that,
because he had, once and for all, lodged them in his head in that way." It
sounds like my wife...

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Actually sounds like someone I know who has been diagnosed as having SLI
(although such diagnosis is often variable)
[https://www.nidcd.nih.gov/health/specific-language-
impairmen...](https://www.nidcd.nih.gov/health/specific-language-impairment)

once they've chosen a word or phrase for something it is a lot of work to undo
that choice.

------
kochikame
Fascinating to see such an obviously intelligent brain at work under such
unusual circumstances.

------
superplussed
Secondary language learning is a frustration that spans the ages :)

------
anoncake
This is unreadable in mobile Firefox.

~~~
sitzkrieg
Opened to post this. The text is cut off and wont scroll, why do sites break
such basic stuff in this day and age arghh

------
opwieurposiu
Napoleon's tomb in Paris is amazing.

